# I feel insulted.....petty, but.....arrghh....



## rome2012 (Sep 10, 2010)

Watching TV I just saw the Twix commercial and I can't help to feel insulted as someone that's been cheated on.....

YouTube - Twix Java Commercial, Need A Moment?- Terri

I know it's petty, but I think this commercial cuts like a knife !!!!!


----------



## notreadytoquit (Jan 11, 2010)

yeah it's funny but I see your point. I guess the message today is cheating is no big deal.


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

You know, I thought the same thing when I saw that commercial for the first time. At the time I thought I was being overly sensitive. Glad to know others see the same implication also. 

I didn't even find the commercial appealing. I guess that's a new message for cheaters. Lie to your wife about your affair, then eat a Twix, and life will be great.


----------



## Workingitout (Sep 27, 2010)

I felt the same thing! Cute but somewhat insensitive to those suffering. I thought I was just being over-reactive.


----------



## reachingshore (Jun 10, 2010)

Awww cheer up 

Take a look at this - "Think before committing" according to youtube.com


----------

